# Getting the itch



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

with this warm weather we are having my family is really getting the itch to go camping. The kids asked the other day when we are going to get the camper and the boat out. Can't wait, its gonna be a fun summer.


----------



## walleyejoe (Dec 7, 2006)

Got all my camping trips booked for the summer cant wait.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

mquigley69 said:


> with this warm weather we are having my family is really getting the itch to go camping. The kids asked the other day when we are going to get the camper and the boat out. Can't wait, its gonna be a fun summer.



We're ready to host ya'll!!


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> We're ready to host ya'll!!


Boy you take every chance you get,getting kinda old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

meeee said:


> Boy you take every chance you get,getting kinda old
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Didn't mean to offend you....

some of it's in fun, some times we're what they are after, other times I recommend them to where they need to be.

but you are right... times are tough I've spend a couple families life savings on this place, and the better we do the more youth groups that can camp here for free.

And frankly we are proud, we've done a darned good job here, offer more than any other campground that we know of, for the same or less money, we have a beautiful joint here, with wonderful customers, and huge smile of our own.

But thanks for looking at our website, and yep you and yours are welcome here too!!


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

I didn't think we could use this for a sales brochure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

meeee said:


> I didn't think we could use this for a sales brochure
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Normally we can't. as a paid advertiser it's different. Not only am I a paid advertiser, but I"M also a supporting member and ask customers that we give discounts to to use their savings to be supporting members here also. that way we all win.

However, as I indicated in the PM to you, most of my posts here actually refer folks to other places ....which ever fits them. if I think we are what they are looking for I PM them instead of a sales pitch.

This post here was intended in humor.

Thanks for letting me know your discontent though


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Tell ya what, I'm gettin the itch pretty bad too. 

As far as Putman's, honestly, I can't say as I blame them, I'd throw a plug for myself out there every now and then too. I also have noticed that they do refer people other places too. Heck, I know their campground is on my family's list of "to camp" places for this summer .


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Because they are on here, and are supporters of this site so some people have a place to whine:lol: My family and I will be pulling through there this summer! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks!!

We look forward to it!


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Nothing wrong with what your doing. My family will also be stopping by this summer. maybe even for Easter weekend if he weather is nice,,,,,


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

RGROSE said:


> Nothing wrong with what your doing. My family will also be stopping by this summer. maybe even for Easter weekend if he weather is nice,,,,,


Better yet, the 10 day forecast is mid to high 50's all through it with 3 days chance of rain and Sunday being in the mid 60's! Great spring weather, and I"m sure great early spring fishing.

The entire petting zoo (horses and calves)won't all be up here yet, but the mushrooms should be up, and the fish are in! 

We look forward to it. 


Kevin
www.putmanlake.com
[email protected]
231 745 2621

(the website does contain a couple of errors, such as not much for a store right now, and the video game room is temporarily shut down pending a bigger better rebuild, and we now have 90 sites instead of 42, and brand new power and water throughout).


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Please keep me posted on the mushroom progress


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

RGROSE said:


> Please keep me posted on the mushroom progress


I might forget okay. [email protected]
(then the bosses aka women, will make sure I don't screw up)

what kinda are you after?

I'm thinking I've already seen a beefsteak or two, but need to double check

when the beef steaks do good here they are everywhere!! morals aren't all bad right here, but can be a challenge to get a meal in a short time.

the stumpers were everywhere last year.. unbeleivably


----------

